# aus Foto Strichzeichnung erstellen (sketchen)



## brave cookie (5. Februar 2004)

Hi folks!
Ich hätte da mal ne Frage! Weiß jemand wie ich aus einem Bild eine Strichzeichnung erstelle? Hab schon ein paar tuts gelesen, hat aber irgendwie nicht hingehauen.


----------



## subzero (5. Februar 2004)

Es wäre vielleicht hilfreicher/wichtiger wenn du sagen würdest wo die Probleme liegen, Beipsiele zeigen oder das Ganze einfach etwas näher beschreibst


----------



## Clubkatze (5. Februar 2004)

Voraussetzung: Photoshop 7 oder höher 

Guck´dann mal unter Filter, Kunstfilter oder Malfilter, da müsste was passendes dabei sein. Du kannst die Effekte ja auch untereinander kombinieren...


----------



## brave cookie (5. Februar 2004)

hmm...tja! Wie gut das ich nur photoshop 6 zur Verfügung hab  
Ja das mit den Filtern ist auch ne Lösung. Danke!
Hab allerdings schon irgendwo ein tut gesehen vonwegen das Bild duplizieren, in Graustufen umwandeln, invertieren usw. 
Find ich allerdings nicht mehr wieder.


----------



## Clubkatze (5. Februar 2004)

Gibts die Filter auch bei Ps6? Denke mal oder? Hab´nämlich gleich mit Ps 7 gestartet  
Aber ich denke das du mit den Filtern zu nem ordentlichen Ergebnis kommen wirst...


----------



## brave cookie (5. Februar 2004)

Ja Malfiter usw. gibts auch bei ps6. 
Werd das schon irgenwie zurechtfuchteln!
Vielen Dank


----------



## mortimer (5. Februar 2004)

Falls Du sowas wie im Anhang meinst: Nix Filter !

Ändere den Modus auf Graustufen, und spiel einfach mit Kontrast, Helligkeit, Tonwerttrennung, etc. herum.

Die Filter wären eine Zugabe, sind aber nicht notwendig.

mortimer


----------

